
Intel 4004 schematics published as Creative Commons - ropiku
http://www.4004.com/mcs4-masks-schematics-sim.html
======
adatta02
I guess we should find a cheap fab plant and start selling these to hobbyists?

~~~
ladyada
cant. they chose a "non commercial" license.

~~~
omouse
Find a cheap plant, ask for donations and give them away for free?

------
jrbedard
Can't wait for the 8088 schematics, now that was a groundbreaking CPU!

------
Create
<http://ht.homeserver.hu/html/emulatorfastz80.html>

------
leej
Sorry but this does not matter except for nostalgic feelings.

~~~
DrJokepu
I think it matters quite a lot in terms of educating undergraduate electrical
engineers.

